# OT: Team USA



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Discuss.

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...om/usab/lebron_wade_access_060720.asx&video=#

I thought that was pretty funny, LeBron making fun of that stupid comercial with the little kids with the D-Wade and KG heads.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Discuss.
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...om/usab/lebron_wade_access_060720.asx&video=#
> 
> I thought that was pretty funny, LeBron making fun of that stupid comercial with the little kids with the D-Wade and KG heads.


those vids from nba.com dont work on my comp.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Josh is on the next one, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Can someone try to get this on youtube(if possible)?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Josh is on the next one, no doubt in my mind.


Josh was invited to this one, but turned it down because he wanted to run his yearly free camps for kids in his hometown.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Josh was invited to this one, but turned it down because he wanted to run his yearly free camps for kids in his hometown.


Thats a good reason to turn down an offer to Team USA. Yeah.. that video is pretty funny though.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah. Too bad we won't be seeing Josh for a while. And non-US games aren't televised here, so we can only hope that the US advances far enough to face Germany where Dirk will destroy fantasies of a new Dream Team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gilbert Arenas, Chris Paul, Kirk Hinrich, Dwyane Wade, Joe Johnson, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, Shane Battier, Bruce Bowen, Elton Brand, Chris Bosh, Antawn Jamison, Dwight Howard, Amare Stoudemire and Brad Miller made the cut.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Gilbert Arenas, Chris Paul, Kirk Hinrich, Dwyane Wade, Joe Johnson, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, Shane Battier, Bruce Bowen, Elton Brand, Chris Bosh, Antawn Jamison, Dwight Howard, Amare Stoudemire and Brad Miller made the cut.


What happened to Kobe?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Knee surgery, he decided not to go


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Knee surgery, he decided not to go


Ahhh.... then it's not a "dream team" after all.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He'll be back come Olympic time.

I like the roster. A little bit of everything. The fact that Bowen and Battier are there says a lot about the new approach.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This years dream team is more defensively oriented.

and where is tim duncan, and how the hell did brad miller get on the team?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> He'll be back come Olympic time.
> 
> I like the roster. A little bit of everything. The fact that Bowen and Battier are there says a lot about the new approach.


With Coach K and that offense oriented coaching staff though? LOL...

When the preacher doesn't preach, what do you expect the choir boys do?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kobe isnt gonna play in the olympics, he said he didnt want to, or I might be wrong it might just be for this year


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Kobe isnt gonna play in the olympics, he said he didnt want to, or I might be wrong it might just be for this year


He wants to play in the olympics, but he's not playing in the tournament in August because of his minor knee surgery


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> This years dream team is more defensively oriented.
> 
> and where is tim duncan, and how the hell did brad miller get on the team?


Timmy was invited but declined, too humiliated about what happened last time I would imagine. And Brad Miller...well, there are only a handful of decent centers in the league. Wallace wasn't invited. Zydrunas is playing for Lithuania. Shaq declined. Yao is playing for China. He's really the only true center on the roster. It's not like he's a bad player like you seem to be suggesting, he's a two-time All Star.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yay for Kirk Hinrich.. Gotta give props to the Iowan, you know.. but anyways. Idk why Coach K was all like, there is no garuenteed spot on the team. We all knew that Lebron and Wade were going to make it anyways. I like this roster though, its pretty awesome.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

10:00 central time tonight, ESPN2, USA vs. Puerto Rico.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Timmy was invited but declined, too humiliated about what happened last time I would imagine. And Brad Miller...well, there are only a handful of decent centers in the league. Wallace wasn't invited. Zydrunas is playing for Lithuania. Shaq declined. Yao is playing for China. He's really the only true center on the roster. It's not like he's a bad player like you seem to be suggesting, he's a two-time All Star.


Not humiliated, disgusted by the way international referees treated him. He was called for every ticky tack foul while others were allowed to ause him in the middle. International ball is not condusive to dominating post players.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going to have a hella fun time watching Wade screw himself over with the traveling violations. 

Here's an interesting question: in a USA-Germany matchup, who are you rooting for? I'd go for Germany.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Here's an interesting question: in a USA-Germany matchup, who are you rooting for? I'd go for Germany.


Germany - better beer. :reporter:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tonight 8:30pm Central on ESPN2, Team USA v. Yao Ming-led China.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Tonight 8:30pm Central on ESPN2, Team USA v. Yao Ming-led China.


 Tonight? Nice.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm rooting for China!.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Clyde Drexler was in China too? Was he there for Team USA?










Do you guys think these "fans" actually know who he is? LOL... 

They were probably thinking, "Whoa... here is a tall guy who can most likely play basketball. Let's take some pictures with him." LOL...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That is a sad, sad family.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> That is a sad, sad family.


Why?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> That is a sad, sad family.


Yeah! Why?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Is the little kid throwing a gang sign with his right hand?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Is the little kid throwing a gang sign with his right hand?


No that's the peace sign.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That could be a gang in China.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> That could be a gang in China.


Nah.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

/sarcasm


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> That could be a gang in China.


I believe you are correct, and Michael Jackson is the leader...














































At least I think that's Michael Jackson... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL edward i think you went a lil too far...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2542151
The game has already been played? Thought it was going to be a LIVE game on ESPN tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If it was in China...no. But you know what sucks? My friend accidentally emailed me the link without saying spoiler or anything, now I know the score and ****. Still I'll watch.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> LOL edward i think you went a lil too far...


Aren't we all just speculating?

Ninja spectuated that the youths in China are gangsters, and I suspected that Michael Jackson is the leader...

:angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2542151
> The game has already been played? Thought it was going to be a LIVE game on ESPN tonight.


LIVE from half way around the world would mean the game is broadcasted this morning...

That would have been a "sick" day for me at work. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Aren't we all just speculating?
> 
> Ninja spectuated that the youths in China are gangsters, and I suspected that Michael Jackson is the leader...
> 
> :angel:


I think that we have both done adequate research to back up our suspicions as well. :clap:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Aren't we all just speculating?
> 
> Ninja spectuated that the youths in China are gangsters, and I suspected that Michael Jackson is the leader...
> 
> :angel:


 :headbang:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The US may seem like it's another Dream Team now, but wait until Dirk puts up 50, 30, and 10 against them.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I believe you are correct, and Michael Jackson is the leader...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw him last week in Vegas...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I doubt it. I don't think he steps out much, reducing the risk for an..."incident."










*Giggle*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And down goes Carmelo. How pissed would you be if Dirk got injured playing for Germany? I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often. 

And Brazil just about pulled an upset.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> And down goes Carmelo. How pissed would you be if Dirk got injured bad playing for Germany? I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often.
> 
> And Brazil just about pulled an upset.


I hope NO players sustains serious injuries in these games. Carmelo may be ready for this upcoming weekend game.

_Anthony set the early pace for the U.S., but slipped while chasing a ball to the sideline with 2:21 left in the second quarter. He crashed into coach Mike Krzyzewski and left the game with a hyperextended right knee, an injury team officials said *didn't appear serious.* _ 

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2543157


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm with you, I don't want to see anyone getting hurt. Hope he is able to play.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm with you, I don't want to see anyone getting hurt. Hope he is able to play.


I have come across MANY Philadelphia fans that want T.O. to suffer a career ending injury...

I know I don't! :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have come across MANY Philadelphia fans that want T.O. to suffer a career ending injury...
> 
> I know I don't! :biggrin:


Ahhh i can't wait till Football season starts.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I have come across MANY Philadelphia fans that want T.O. to suffer a career ending injury...
> 
> I know I don't! :biggrin:


Yes, there is definitely a little bad blood there.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yes, there is definitely a little bad blood there.


Eagle fans boo God when it rains...and boy, did I want blood when they cheered when Michael Irwin's career lay on the turf (with a neck injury). :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*'Melo returns to practice just days after knee injury*
Aug. 10, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports 

HONG KONG -- Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony took part in a two-hour practice Thursday, two days after hyperextending his knee while playing for the U.S. national team in China. 

Anthony, who is the leading scorer for the U.S. national team after three exhibition games, practiced the entire training session and seemed recovered from the injury he suffered Tuesday night in the first half of the game against Brazil in Guangzhou, China. 

Anthony, who scored 15 points in the first half, slipped while chasing a ball to the sideline with 2:21 left in the second quarter. The U.S. defeated Brazil 90-86. 

"It felt good, I was impressed about the way it felt. I thought it might be sore, but my knee felt good," Anthony said following the team's Thursday practice. "I got my rhythm back, that was something I was worried about, but it felt good all practice." 

The U.S. team will continue to train in Hong Kong Friday, then will travel later that afternoon to Seoul to take part in the five-team World Basketball Challenge. 

The team will arrive in Sapporo, Japan, on Aug. 17, and will play its five preliminary round games of the 2006 FIBA World Championship for Men from Aug. 19-24. 

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9594587


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Ginobili: Team USA dominance 'part of the past'*

SINGAPORE -- Manu Ginobili rates the United States as one of the favorites to win this year's FIBA World Championship, but the Argentine guard insists the days of Team USA's dominance are "part of the past." 

Speaking from the site where Olympic champions Argentina will be competing in the Singapore Cup this weekend against Spain, Slovenia and defending world champion Serbia Montenegro, the San Antonio Spur believes the gap in the talent level between U.S. basketball and the rest of the world is gradually diminishing. 

"I don't think you're ever going to see again a U.S. team that beats everyone else by a big margin. That was 15 years ago or whenever it was," Ginobili said. "Now basketball has changed and many of us are playing with them [in the NBA] every single day so we're getting closer. 

"Even though they are very good, beating everyone else by 30 points -- that's part of the past." 

However, given the amount of talent at the Americans' disposal, Ginobili is not about to write off their chances of regaining their first FIBA World Championship crown since 1994 although he believes that much will depend on their team chemistry in Japan. 

"We know that they have a lot of young talent, but we don't know how they will play together, he said. "We'll only know that when the World Championship starts. 

"Of course the United States will always be among the favorites because of the talent that they have like LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Carmelo Anthony. However, basketball is about the team, it's not only about the players. As long as they play together, they play good defense and they play as a team, then they're going to have a big chance of winning it." 

As for his own team, Ginobili is confident that Argentina is hitting form at just the right time as it seeks to win its first World Championship since a triumph at the inaugural tournament in 1950. 

"Of course the first couple of weeks [of training] were hard because everybody was rusty and trying to get back into shape and getting used to playing with each other again," he said. "We're now playing in the same way that we want to be at the World Championship." 

Along with Ginobili, Argentina has the core of its team back from Athens, including small forward Andres Nocioni, who has since gone on to great success with the Chicago Bulls. 

Up front, the South Americans still have Luis Scola and Fabricio Oberto to provide interior scoring and rebounding. The only question mark for Argentina is at point guard, where former Temple player Pepe Sanchez and young Pablo Prigioni are untested. 

"Every time we play, we want to win, that's for sure," Ginobili said. "It may be the World Championship, the Olympics, the NBA Championship or the South American Championship, but we always want to win." 

Argentina faces Serbia Montenegro in its opening game of the Singapore Cup on Friday evening, before taking on Slovenia on Saturday and Spain on Sunday at the Singapore Indoor Stadium.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/wbc2006/news/story?id=2545830


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Eh, a bit cocky huh?

I hope that back fires in his face because team USA looks like the real deal this time


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Deutschland!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Melo, Wade, and Bron named captains.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

When is the next nationaly televised game?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> When is the next nationaly televised game?


Tomorrow night. 1am EST. 12am CST. ESPN2.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes! I can stay up! No school!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*U.S. team cannot fail on mission to Japan*
Aug. 17, 2006
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer

Of course, there's no way Germany or Scotland can challenge the United States in football, people. And there's not enough skill in the CFL for the Canadians to compete, not even if they keep Ricky Williams. 

So before you immerse yourselves fully in pigskin, keep an eye out on the events in Japan starting in the wee hours of the weekend. 

It's rare that basketball would matter in August and September, but if you value American hoops supremacy, there has never been a more important tournament than the FIBA World Basketball Championship. 

Japan and Cuba got to this year's World Baseball Classic final, and the Dominicans were considered by many to be the favorites. So baseball isn't exclusively the USA's anymore. Soccer never has been, and too few have ever even cared. More care about hockey, but the greatest moment in the nation's history in that sport is rightly termed a "miracle." 

Basketball is America's. Always has been. Yes, a Canadian invented the sport (in Massachusetts), but ever since, the U.S. has been the trend-setter. Kids in Malaysia wear Jordan jerseys. Teams made up of college players used to dominate international competition. Remember the Goodwill Games? After the U.S. felt a ***** in the armor, the Dream Team went to Barcelona in 1992 to captivate the globe. 

Think about that. Just 14 years ago, the United States was basketball royalty, setting the benchmark for excellence. Remember the routs that transpired when teams took to the court against that first grand collection of NBA superstars? I distinctly remember chuckling at the Angolans. 

Sorry, Angola. 

A lot of you mocked, too, pointing at the poor sap getting a first-hand view at Magic Johnson's versatility or a Charles Barkley bump in the lane. We'd laugh. Heck, they'd laugh. It was nice to dominate, and it was so thorough and awe-inspiring that even the country getting blown out had fun. 

Now, the stranglehold has slipped away. In a sense, it's NBA commissioner David Stern's fault. Obsessed with *globalizing the game*, he has helped make other countries competitive. Conspired with them. Taught them tricks of the trade. A Canadian is the current two-time MVP of America's top league, and three of the past five No. 1 picks of the NBA Draft were born overseas. 

Of course, what Stern has helped create is great for the game, but that shouldn't mean the United States should surrender its supremacy. That's why this upcoming tournament is so crucial. Humbled at the past two international events, USA Basketball has made a concerted effort to regain its stature as the dominant hoops force in the world. There's a program in place, and the pressure is on to win this, the 2008 Olympics and every single tournament thereafter. 

The U.S. has admitted that it has slipped off its perch and has a plan in place to do something about it. This is the true Dream Team II, whether Coach K gets nauseous at hearing that term or not. This is the team that is meant to put things back the way they were. The way they're supposed to be. 

There are key figures missing, but the 12 best players available at the moment should be enough. All are part of this new USA Basketball program, the one meant to right wrongs. The right coaches have been picked. The right pieces have been put in place. 

How can losing be justified? The only explanation would be that basketball-wise, the U.S. is no longer the superpower it once was. Despite being the innovator, it would be lumped in with all the rest, much the same way American baseball talent now is. 

That simply can't be. 

I'm not trying to be obnoxious or shortsighted, because I've seen first-hand how good some foreign-based talent can be. That said, at this upcoming event, there should be no team that comes within 10 points of the U.S. Not one. 

It's understood that the global game is different from the one the Americans are used to playing. A different-feeling ball will be used. The lane and painted area aren't the same, you can pluck a shot right off the rim, and the 3-point line is closer. So what? That's supposed to be the great equalizer? 

Here's what I want to see: Dwight Howard going up and taking a missed free throw right off the cylinder as it's getting ready to carom in, firing a bullet outlet pass to Carmelo Anthony, who hits jackrabbit Chris Paul as he races down and finds Dwyane Wade or LeBron James for a vicious alley-oop. The ball should barely touch the ground. Fear should once again surface on the face of opponents. Awe might be out of the question, but inspiring fear isn't. Shouldn't be, at least. 

Not now, when the U.S. has gotten serious about all this. 

Who has more physical talent? Nobody. *Think Bruce Bowen, even at 35, wouldn't be a fundamental starter on each of the 23 other national teams currently in Japan? He was the U.S. team's final cut. * 

Who has more depth? On the rosters of Spain, France and Argentina, there is a host of NBA talent, with each team being led by a recognizable All-Star. Manu Ginobili, honored in 2005. Pau Gasol and Tony Parker were both first-time participants in 2006. There's considerable skill out there, but are you going to tell me anyone will have a better backup point guard than Kirk Hinrich? Either James or Anthony will likely find himself coming off the bench. 

King James or 'Melo? That's a little different than Jose Calderon starting ahead of Sergio Rodriguez for the Spanish side, no? For Slovenia, it looks like Rasho Nesterovic will get the nod over Primoz Brezec. Both are NBA starting centers, but yet, that decision kind of lacks the appeal of Elton Brand likely starting ahead of Chris Bosh, doesn't it? 

The United States just happens to be the home of the world's top league. There is excellent competition in the domestic leagues in Spain and Italy, but you don't see top prospect Greg Oden investigating how much money he can get from Benetton Treviso or Barcelona. He's staying here, because American basketball is supposed to be the pinnacle. That's why Andrea Bargnani is here, not there. Ditto for Gasol. 

It was considered a coup when John Wallace signed in Italy a few years back after running out of options here. Former Bradley star Anthony Parker just signed with the Toronto Raptors after reigning as one of the top overseas-based players for years. Here, he'll be competing for playing time. Scoonie Penn and Maceo Baston, ghosts from NCAA Tournaments past, go overseas and thrive because they can't find work here. 

If they can dominate international competition, surely this second Dream Team can, too. That's why they have been given time to train together, to get used to a new rock and different rules. That's why this team has been hand-picked to grow together, chock full of players who are meant to carry the NBA banner for the next decade. Part of that is reminding the world why the best play here. 

Greece, despite fielding one NBA player who has yet to step on the floor in a regular-season game, is supposed to be formidable. The European champion focuses on defense and sharing the ball, garnering phenomenal success. If the United States adheres to the same principles, doesn't it seem logical that the Greeks would be in over their heads? 

This tournament isn't life or death. You only need to look toward tournament participant Lebanon to put things in perspective there. However, when I see the United States basketball team visiting troops overseas, coming out in fatigues and saluting each other, that does generate a sense of pride. It does so for our armed forces, boosting their morale, giving them a taste of home. 

The soldiers we've sent on this basketball-related mission have nowhere near the importance of the ones that fight for the country, but they are fighting for something. The restoration of a reputation is at hand. 

The U.S. team is well-equipped and well-trained. Realistically, failure shouldn't be an option. America doesn't want to lose a handle on yet another sport. 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9606465


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Obviously, Tony Mejia hadn't heard that Tony Parker is off Team France.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tony's a ******* in general.

But anyway, did anyone just see that? Melo with 35...before this summer I thought he was the league's most overrated player, but he's quickly becoming one of my _favorite_ players...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Melo with 35...before this summer I thought he was the league's most overrated player, but he's quickly becoming one of my _favorite_ players...


I know what you mean - but 'Melo is a heck of a talent. Sometimes, he just seems to blend in with the crowd. But when he gets it rolling, there's no doubt he's a special player.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I know what you mean - but 'Melo is a heck of a talent. *Sometimes, he just seems to blend in with the crowd*. But when he gets it rolling, there's no doubt he's a special player.


He is a melo guy...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He is a melo guy...


They say our name can become who we are. 

(The above statement makes very little sense, now that I think about it.)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> They say our name can become who we are.
> 
> (The above statement makes very little sense, now that I think about it.)


LOL... you set yourself up perfectly for this. Here it goes:

bray
n. 
1. The loud, harsh cry of a donkey. 
2. A sound resembling that of a donkey: “an endless bray of pointless jocosity” (Louis Auchincloss). 

See? they even show you how to use it in a sentence.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... you set yourself up perfectly for this. Here it goes:
> 
> bray
> n.
> ...


Yes, it's been well documented. 

In actuality, both my first and middle names mean "strong", and my last name means "river". So, if I go on a forceful rant, you'll understand that I'm just living up to my name. :angel:


----------

